# Mason Bee condo experiment



## Sherillynn (Apr 17, 2011)

I just made some homes for Mason Bees. Not sure if I'll have any luck but I got bamboo sticks online and put them in some empty coffee containers from Trader Joe's. I hot glued the bamboo sticks together and then also glued them into the coffee containers. I haven't hung them up yet. That will be my next step. I was thinking that I could put the plastic lids over the coffee containers and just put a few holes and this would provide protection from the elements. 

How does this sound to you?

Also, is there anything I can use to attract them? I know LGO works for honey bees but I wasn't sure about attracting mason bees.

Your designs look great. I'll be anxious to hear how you fare with them. This is the first time I've tried to attract mason bees so it will be a learning curve for me.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

They seem to be attracted to my hives this year. But the girls won't put up with them. I watched them bring down a couple the other day.


----------

